# Wingspan Buys JPMorgan chase default operation



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

So who will Wingspan send the work to, or will they sub it out, will they still use LPS...who knows.

http://www.dsnews.com/articles/wingspan-to-buy-servicing-operation-from-jpmorgan-2013-02-26


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> So who will Wingspan send the work to, or will they sub it out, will they still use LPS...who knows.
> 
> http://www.dsnews.com/articles/wingspan-to-buy-servicing-operation-from-jpmorgan-2013-02-26



Game changer!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes it is!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

LPS is doing a site visit on Monday. This will be our first time with this and I am hopeful that they will give us some sort of update.

A state of the union address would be nice.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Keep us in the loop! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> LPS is doing a site visit on Monday. This will be our first time with this and I am hopeful that they will give us some sort of update.
> 
> A state of the union address would be nice.


State of the union address...LoL 

I had my site visit in Oct they stayed about 2 hours.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> State of the union address...LoL
> 
> I had my site visit in Oct they stayed about 2 hours.


I would be curious to talk to you regarding some of their demands. This backup generator for the server and having a cloud is a bit much.

How did your score go?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

definitely keep us updated...


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I would be curious to talk to you regarding some of their demands. This backup generator for the server and having a cloud is a bit much.
> 
> How did your score go?


If you have cloud there is no need to have a back up generator.
http://www.mypcbackup.com/ is the one i use.

As far as my score card i never asked and have no clue,after the visit the work still came at the same rate as before,all thought this month it has falling back some.

You can PM me with your questions and I'll send them back to you tomorrow


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Zuse said:


> If you have cloud there is no need to have a back up generator.
> http://www.mypcbackup.com/ is the one i use.
> 
> As far as my score card i never asked and have no clue,after the visit the work still came at the same rate as before,all thought this month it has falling back some.
> ...


Score cards just like any other tool or threatening device are useful ONLY if used. I have one with another national and dont care about it. I figure its similar to the other empty demands they attempt ( note previous word) to enforce. Don't sell what you can't come through on nationally I say. Don't get stressed and view the score card as a tool , as most enforcing the cards are tools, and just be ready for an item to be pointed out. Be ready with an employee to do their punch list as soon as they point it out, you follow around the inspection crew with a clip board making notes.

I agree it is a game changer but I also see a shifting of assets to hud or fha as FNMA and FMAC are supposed to be getting disolved. They are too big so where are their assets going to go ??


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Score cards just like any other tool or threatening device are useful ONLY if used. I have one with another national and dont care about it. I figure its similar to the other empty demands they attempt ( note previous word) to enforce. Don't sell what you can't come through on nationally I say. Don't get stressed and view the score card as a tool , as most enforcing the cards are tools, and just be ready for an item to be pointed out. Be ready with an employee to do their punch list as soon as they point it out, you follow around the inspection crew with a clip board making notes.
> 
> I agree it is a game changer but I also see a shifting of assets to hud or fha as FNMA and FMAC are supposed to be getting disolved. They are too big so where are their assets going to go ??


Where is it going or where is it at are the million dollar questions.

Those that say they are going to the realtors are maybe partly correct but realtors do not handle P&P work. That leaves the question "Where is the P&P work going?"

We are only interested in pre conveyance work. Reo work can be ok as long as it is not a package deal and doesn't involve a realtor.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Where is it going or where is it at are the million dollar questions.
> 
> Those that say they are going to the realtors are maybe partly correct but realtors do not handle P&P work. That leaves the question "Where is the P&P work going?"
> 
> We are only interested in pre conveyance work. Reo work can be ok as long as it is not a package deal and doesn't involve a realtor.


Is it possible to find REO work that isn`t package or flat rated?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Is it possible to find REO work that isn`t package or flat rated?


Yes but both the companies we do this for pay great and have low volume. I seem to be seeing their market shares decrease.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Yes but both the companies we do this for pay great and have low volume. I seem to be seeing their market shares decrease.


 ' who are they


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> State of the union address...LoL
> 
> I had my site visit in Oct they stayed about 2 hours.


Thanks for the chat! Your words had a calming effect and I feel the visit went pretty well. It exposed some weaknesses in our business model that I intend to address immediately.

The guys from LPS were great, we liked it and I feel it was good for both sides.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> Thanks for the chat! Your words had a calming effect and I feel the visit went pretty well. It exposed some weaknesses in our business model that I intend to address immediately.
> 
> The guys from LPS were great, we liked it and I feel it was good for both sides.


Your more than welcome,anything for a fellow Entrepreneur.

Wish you the best and if you need anything just call.


----------

